# Josh Howard should watch some RJ video



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

That's what Howard should do for the next several weeks- study RJ running the fastbreak. 

Both are blessed with tremendous athleticism and speed and there is no reason why Howard cannot duplicate what RJ has done with Kidd on the break.

There are a number of things that make RJ one of the top finishers league on the break.

Run consistently hard: the important thing is to run every single time there is even a slight opportunity. If you run, you will be rewarded. 

Never assume that you won't be able to receive the ball while running, so ALWAYS be ready to catch the ball. 

When the defenders are back-pedalling, even a 1-on 2 break can work. RJ has great body control and he is able to twist and turn and go past defenders to draw a foul and/or make the shot. He never pulls up for a jumpshot on the break. Always looks to score inside or get fouled. 


Terry is also a good runner and if him and Howard can get in sync with Kidd, they can recreate some of the magic of the Nets fastbreak back in the days of Kidd, Kittles and Jefferson.

In any case, Howard should not use the one dribble pull-up jumper more than he needs to. He's too good an athlete to be taking 20+ jumpshots in a game.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

i think J-Ho will eventually learn to run with kidd, remember this is the first time he's actually played with a fastbreak PG, usually its been halfcourt basketball, with isolation plays for the mavs but they'll eventually learn to run with kidd and know where he'll find you


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes if he learns to run like RJ combined with his half court mid-range game he could become the top flight wingman.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he's going to get it... he will put up numbers with kidd and get in the right places. there is no doubt

not great timing for a thread, he's injured right now, an injury coming off an injury, and he's still out there playing, he wants to help the team in anyway, when he's 100% OK, but give him some time healthy before you say he needs to look @ RJ to be praised.

josh hasn;t played with a PG like this since steve nash in his rookie season.

he finally has a guy who will look to push the ball & look for teammates.

he has earned what he's so far in his career so far by broken plays & hustle. devin harris pushed the ball, but he wasn't creating, terry is a scorer.

j.hustle is going to start murdering teams.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I agree, he has the speed, athleticism and basketball savvy to run the break effectively. This could become a new weapon in the offense once he gets adjusted to a different offensive gameplan. I think it will take some time for everyone to figure out that Kidd is way better passer than Devin, they are just not expecting it often.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I am willing to give Howard the benefit of the doubt but he made some costly mistakes in the game. His turnovers led to easy baskets at the other end and he could neither finish inside nor hit his jumper well. Between him and Stack, they shot 6-29. That was the difference in the game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Its probably injuries, but Josh Howard has been shooting some Adam Morrison-esque percentages.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He needs to sit out a few games, it doesn't help for the long term if he is not healthy. I don't think it's a major injury, but apparently enough to bother him.


----------



## number1pick (May 24, 2007)

He needs to get healthy, if he was healthy we'd see him running the floor much better.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I guess they figured they'd have a better chance winning these games (SA, Lakers, Jazz & Rockets) with him, but as it's turning out they're getting their hearts ripped out repeatedly. :raised_ey


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My frustration with JHo thus far:

When your jumpers are off, why aren't you DRIVING to the hoop for a much higher percentage shot, like a dunk or a layup? I understand shooters need to shoot out of the slump, but.... JHo really should finish around the rim more.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

Howard had a better night tonight (even though they lost) but I agree that he should watch some video of Jefferson. He should also dig up some tapes of Shawn Marrion.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

shawn marion got bodied by jamario moon tonight.. 5 pts in 33 minutes, marions offensive game was never that impressive.

j.ho, in the next couple games getting used to kidd, and fully recovering from that injury should start playing better. he needs to focus doing more on the little things he used to be doing, he's getting the shots with kidd, that shots gotta drop.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...ll/mavs/stories/030608dnspomoore.307a4c8.html

"It wasn't going to be like how it was in New Jersey," Howard said. "I'm not Vince Carter. I'm not Richard Jefferson. I've just got to get used to Kidd. Not just used to him but the whole team. We're still getting used to everybody. 
"It's only a matter of time until I get used to it. It's not going to stop me. It's not going to hold me back." 
It can't. 
If it does, the Mavericks won't be the team they hoped to be with Kidd.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, he's going to have to rein himself in and move around if he wants to make Kidd comfortable. I know he's gotten used to looking for his own offense, but that's gonna change a little with Kidd.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Tonight we saw what Howard is capable of doing with Kidd. He had at least 3 layup/dunks on fastbreaks. All he did was run the right wing hard and he got easy scores. This is what they should build on.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tonight I only remember one mis-cue between Kidd and Howard against NYK, and, like Aurelino said, all JHo has to do is run that wing HARD...

.... It almost reminds me of a ~20 yard pass in football. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> Yeah, he's going to have to rein himself in and move around if he wants to make Kidd comfortable. I know he's gotten used to looking for his own offense, but that's gonna change a little with Kidd.





Aurelino said:


> ...All he did was run the right wing hard and he got easy scores. This is what they should build on.


Funny that he doesn't have to work as hard, but ironically it's hard to accept it. :raised_ey


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

24pt, 7 rebound, 6 assist tonight @ charlotte for j.hustle howard.

all dallas needs to do is play with confidence, and they are top tier easily, i like the idea of running sets thru howard.


----------

